# **Freshwater Stingrays??**



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

semperfimrn1 said:


> just curious if anybody on here had a stingray tank or have had one before. i know they might be illegal in some states i think
> 
> i have had some when i had my 125 salt tank but no experience with freshwater


We usually always have one or two freshwater rays in where I work. Typically Motoros, Floridas, and "teacups". They are cake to take care of IMO just keep them feed well. They LOVE blackworms.


----------



## semperfimrn1 (Jan 19, 2011)

yea i bet. i want one so bad lol


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

semperfimrn1 said:


> yea i bet. i want one so bad lol


Are they hard to get where you are? Too bad you don't live closer, you could grab one from the LFS I work at.


----------



## semperfimrn1 (Jan 19, 2011)

i haven't seen any at any LFS for freshwater


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

i believe they are illegal in Texas thats why they are hard to find. they are illegal in cali but there are a few stores that have them from time to time. 

one of the fish that are on the list to own but unless i move i am out of luck.


----------



## semperfimrn1 (Jan 19, 2011)

ya thought so also..sucks 

guess i gotta order online lol they prob wouldn't sell it to me anyway. guess i have to start a salt tank again


----------



## D9VIN (Aug 23, 2011)

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/exotic/prohibited_aquatic.phtml

It is just certain ones. You can find some kept in aquaria that are legal, but I can't remember which ones. I looked int this before...


----------



## D9VIN (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks like antennae rays and ceja rays would be ok.


----------



## semperfimrn1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hmm. Might have to look into those


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Not for beginners or anyone on a budget (time or money). Also not great display animals. They are very sensitive to water conditions, eat like starving hyenas, and are extremely active. This is a recipe for massive, frequent water changes. If you get that right, what are you going to do in a year or two when they get *BIG?* Way bigger than you can stuff into a 24" wide tank.

My group of motoros (species most commonly kept) used every inch of the 72"x56" footprint and still eventually outgrew it. When I had half a dozen rays all 20"+ (14"-16" discs), I was doing 80% water changes every 3 days to keep water quality in check. They were pounding half a pound of food per day (~$100/mo on food for the good stuff). I sold them to a guy who had (2) 800 gallon tanks, and last I heard, they were breeding. I will give it another shot someday, but go with a much larger tank and auto water changes next time around.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

semperfimrn1 said:


> ya thought so also..sucks
> 
> guess i gotta order online lol they prob wouldn't sell it to me anyway. guess i have to start a salt tank again


dont see how trying to get illegal fish is funny. most wont risk their business to sell a couple illegal stingrays.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Very neat setup!



Booger said:


> Not for beginners or anyone on a budget (time or money). Also not great display animals. They are very sensitive to water conditions, eat like starving hyenas, and are extremely active. This is a recipe for massive, frequent water changes. If you get that right, what are you going to do in a year or two when they get *BIG?* Way bigger than you can stuff into a 24" wide tank.
> 
> My group of motoros (species most commonly kept) used every inch of the 72"x56" footprint and still eventually outgrew it. When I had half a dozen rays all 20"+ (14"-16" discs), I was doing 80% water changes every 3 days to keep water quality in check. They were pounding half a pound of food per day (~$100/mo on food for the good stuff). I sold them to a guy who had (2) 800 gallon tanks, and last I heard, they were breeding. I will give it another shot someday, but go with a much larger tank and auto water changes next time around.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Rays are absolutely the bestest! I'm working on a big 10' tank for them. Slow progress but I'll get there. The best part about them, is you can train them to be hand fed. That is awesome. But caution..if you don't know what you are doing....don't do it. Experience is an absolute must.

Booger put it right on the maintenance part. Must be spot on. While his tank looked nice, I would highly recommend having a sand bottom.


----------



## eser21 (Apr 19, 2011)

My LFS has loads of large ones that outgrow there owners, it is certainly an animal that LFS's should be more restrictive to who they sell they too due to size... similar to common plec's.
But very cool if you can adequately house them for their whole lifespan


----------



## semperfimrn1 (Jan 19, 2011)

mgamer20o0 said:


> dont see how trying to get illegal fish is funny. most wont risk their business to sell a couple illegal stingrays.


ya was a joke. wasn't being serious. i'd just start up a salt tank if i really wanted one


Booger said:


> Not for beginners or anyone on a budget (time or money). Also not great display animals. They are very sensitive to water conditions, eat like starving hyenas, and are extremely active. This is a recipe for massive, frequent water changes. If you get that right, what are you going to do in a year or two when they get *BIG?* Way bigger than you can stuff into a 24" wide tank.
> 
> My group of motoros (species most commonly kept) used every inch of the 72"x56" footprint and still eventually outgrew it. When I had half a dozen rays all 20"+ (14"-16" discs), I was doing 80% water changes every 3 days to keep water quality in check. They were pounding half a pound of food per day (~$100/mo on food for the good stuff). I sold them to a guy who had (2) 800 gallon tanks, and last I heard, they were breeding. I will give it another shot someday, but go with a much larger tank and auto water changes next time around.


awesome looking tank!!! :icon_lol:


james0816 said:


> Rays are absolutely the bestest! I'm working on a big 10' tank for them. Slow progress but I'll get there. The best part about them, is you can train them to be hand fed. That is awesome. But caution..if you don't know what you are doing....don't do it. Experience is an absolute must.
> 
> Booger put it right on the maintenance part. Must be spot on. While his tank looked nice, I would highly recommend having a sand bottom.


hope you start a journal!! 


eser21 said:


> My LFS has loads of large ones that outgrow there owners, it is certainly an animal that LFS's should be more restrictive to who they sell they too due to size... similar to common plec's.
> But very cool if you can adequately house them for their whole lifespan


yea i agree. they are awesome creatures!


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

it's pretty surprising that my lfs here in south alabama has them...well at least they get one in at a time after each one sells.

I would like one, but I don't have the time or money for one. Stingrays are awesome in general


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

A.M. Aquatics said:


> it's pretty surprising that my lfs here in south alabama has them...well at least they get one in at a time after each one sells.
> 
> I would like one, but I don't have the time or money for one. Stingrays are awesome in general


lol, my LFS in Indiana ( The one I work at) Has four rays in at the moment.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

www.monsterfishkeepers.com is a good place to research these.

I love stingrays, but between feeding, tank size, and the massive water changes with soft water, keeping one of these would be too much for me.


----------



## semperfimrn1 (Jan 19, 2011)

i feel ya^


----------

